# DVC Tour Questions: FastPass and Toddler Care?



## komosatp (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been getting some conflicting info over on a WDW forum, so I'm posting theses questions here, hoping some TUG experts can clear things up.

I just read an old post that mentioned if you went on the DVC tour, you can get three immediate access FastPasses per family member that goes on the tour. Does the DVC still do this? 

Secondly, what do you do with your kids during the sales pitch and tour? I'll have a squirmy active toddler (she'll be 27 months old when we're in WDW) with me on my next visit, and I can't imagine being able to pay attention to the sales rep if we have her with us. Or could I go alone on the pitch/tour or do they require both spouses to be present on the tour?

Finally, how long does the typical tour take? 

Please feel free to refer me to existing threads if my questions have been discussed recently. At least for my first question, there was no recent discussion in the DVC forum.

_P.S. If/when I buy into the DVC, I'm likely going to buy resale at the BCVs. I know I won't get a tour of the BCVs and I'm okay with that. My thinking is that it is a good idea to get the pitch from Disney before I move forward. But if there's a compelling reason why I shouldn't do the Disney pitch if I expect to buy resale, please let me know._


----------



## jamstew (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't answer your question specifically since I've never taken a tour, but I have read on several Disney forums that the perks for touring change frequently. I haven't heard anything about the FP's in quite a while (maybe a couple of years).

_I bought VWL and BCV resale,sight unseen, and never attended a presentation. I pretty much just didn't want to take the time out of my vacation for it._


----------



## yiscak01 (Apr 21, 2009)

komosatp said:


> I just read an old post that mentioned if you went on the DVC tour, you can get three immediate access FastPasses per family member that goes on the tour. Does the DVC still do this?



We took our tour in November 2008 and they gave us four fastpasses, one for each member of the family.  Each pass was good for three instant fast passes and I think lasted 3 days.  Our guide also offered us a Disney gift card instead of the fastpasses, but I forget how much.  I opted for the fastpasses and thought they were well worth it.



> Secondly, what do you do with your kids during the sales pitch and tour? I'll have a squirmy active toddler (she'll be 27 months old when we're in WDW) with me on my next visit, and I can't imagine being able to pay attention to the sales rep if we have her with us. Or could I go alone on the pitch/tour or do they require both spouses to be present on the tour?



The DVC Sales Center has a kids play area with very nice babysitters.  Our youngest was 28 months old and still in diapers and he was allowed there along with our 4 year old.  They will not change diapers, but will give you a beeper and will beep you if a diaper change is required.  Of course, I was beeped!  They do not require both spouses to be present unless you are ready to sign paperwork right there.  I think it's wise for both of you to be present though just so you don't miss anything important. 



> Finally, how long does the typical tour take?



Our appointment was at 1 pm and we left at 3 pm.  The actual sales pitch did not last that long because we knew a great deal about DVC already.  Our guide let us wander around SSR and then we came back to see the model rooms for AKV and BLT.  When our kids did not want to leave the play area at the end of the tour, we knew DVC was for us.



> My thinking is that it is a good idea to get the pitch from Disney before I move forward. But if there's a compelling reason why I shouldn't do the Disney pitch if I expect to buy resale, please let me know.



I think it's always a good idea to get as much information as you can.  I think the DVC tour is wonderful and the model rooms are very nice.  Even if you buy at BCV, you may want to stay at AKV or BLT someday.  It's nice to see those rooms.  They are very high end and come with an extra bathroom in the 1BR villa so keep that in mind when determining the number of points to buy.  LOL.  Our guide never pressured us and even sent us away with the fastpasses and just told us to enjoy the vacation and call him if we decided to buy.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very low pressure sales presentation...actually enjoyable! We did not get anything for taking the presentation except the ride to the DVC building.

Right now there is great incentives through DVC, it is worth looking into for more information. 

[Referrals for which the owner earns some incentive, are not allowed to be posted in the forums. - DeniseM Moderator]

A good place to get information is www.mouseowners.com! 
Most important buy where you want to stay!

Here is a good thread on "Choosing Your Home Resort" by DVCMike http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2152512

Good luck! 
Dorene


----------



## komosatp (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

